# New Motobecane Super Strada



## gp1 (May 23, 2014)

Hey,
What do you think about Motobecane Super Strada Shimano Ultegra 22 Speed Road Bike deal from BikesDirect?

Save up to 60% of new Shimano Ultegra 6800 22 Speed Road Bikes | 2012 Motobecane Super Strada Road Bikes Sale | Save up to 60% off your next new Road Bike


----------



## SleeveleSS (Jun 3, 2007)

No Ultegra crank, and I wouldn't own another FSA crank. Just replaced mine with Rival on my Moto; non drive side pinch bolts were worthless, and the problem was far from unique. Still a great deal, per usual for BD.


----------



## t3c9 (Sep 12, 2014)




----------



## GarzaAlfredo (May 28, 2013)

What is your red Strada's components?


----------



## t3c9 (Sep 12, 2014)

Ultegra 6800 groupset with compact 165mm 50/34 & 11-32 cassette. 
This was my first build and decided rather than go with an overly expensive frame and low level components, I would go with the solid Ultegra 6800 groupset and a proven aluminum frame / carbon fork at a reasonable price. Couldn't be happier.


----------

